# Short (day?) trips from Paris



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

My s.o. and I spent 9 days in Paris last summer, leaving the city just once for a day trip to Versailles. This summer we are returning with our daughters (14 and 13) for 11 nights, and figure we'll have time to venture out a little more. The main "goal" is to give the girls a great sense of the city, and of course we could spend all our time in the city and not see "everything." Nevertheless, a side trip or two might be nice. 

I'd be delighted to have some recommendations. We will be there in the July 10 to 21 period. We'll have an apartment, so if we spend the night away we're just doubling up on lodging costs, but that's still a possibility for us.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## walterb (Dec 24, 2006)

Normandy is not too far from Paris. I made an overnight trip from Paris where I stayed at a hotel called Le Lion D'Or in Bayeux. The town of Caen is not too far and there is an excellent museum that covers the D-Day invasion. It is a short trip from there to the Normandy beaches. If you and your children have any interest in history, you may like this.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

walterb said:


> Normandy is not too far from Paris. I made an overnight trip from Paris where I stayed at a hotel called Le Lion D'Or in Bayeux. The town of Caen is not too far and there is an excellent museum that covers the D-Day invasion. It is a short trip from there to the Normandy beaches. If you and your children have any interest in history, you may like this.


Thanks for the suggestion! Normandy seems one possibility, as does the Loire Valley. History is good for American teenagers! But they might like seeing _chateaux_, too.


----------



## misterdonuts (Feb 15, 2008)

A visit to Giverny is a fine day trip on a sunny day, especially during the warmer months when Monet's garden is delightful.

If your girls are interested in equestrian pursuits, they may enjoy a visit to Chantilly, just north of CdG airport.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Many many of great places to see along the Loire valley. 

You may also want to consider a visit to Chateau de Fontainebleau.


----------



## walterb (Dec 24, 2006)

*Loire Valley*

I did a three week trip to France and Spain a few years ago with my wife and three daughters. Two of my daughters were teenagers at the time. We spent most of the vacation along the Mediterranian coast but we did fly in and out of Paris. Coming back to Paris we spent a couple of nights in the Loire Valley. We were there in mid-August and one thing to be aware of is that almost all of France is on vacation in August and almost everyone heads to the beach. The towns and Chateaux were very nice but some towns were virtually empty. Teenagers were laughing at me as we drove from one closed hotel to another for hours before finally finding a nice town that was open for business. I have never been but I have heard that Brittany is also nice and should be lively in Summer.


----------



## Suitably_Yours (Apr 18, 2008)

A few personal recommendations:

Chartres: the medieval center of glass painting, gorgeous cathedral with stunning painted windows, nice small town
Reims: the capital of champagne, so visit champagne caves, go tasting and buy bubbly souvenirs
Loire Valley: the region of the renaissance kings, beautiful castles every 20 km, nice small towns, Leonardo da Vinci's home and invention museum in Amboise
Mont St Michel: stunning monastry and island 
Parc Asterix: the French answer to Disneyland could be fun for your kids


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

St. Malo. Trust me.


----------

